# INTERLOCK - last ever show (offset festival)



## halsinden (Aug 26, 2008)

im very sorry to announce that interlocks slot on the rock stage this saturday aug 30th will be the bands last.







Offset Festival | Gang of Four, WIRE, Young Knives, The Maccabees and more - indie, rock festival at Hainault Forest, 30-31st August

there are apparently some tickets left, if youd like to see the band live this will be your last chance since this weekends decision to disband after it.

H


----------



## Diogene303 (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn, 

Thanks really sad ...you guys have been going for sometime ..... 

I can't make that gig , but wish you all the best and hopefully it will be a great gig !

Hey sorry to ask but are you starting a new band ???

Diogene


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 26, 2008)

What the fuck!? NO  Is the record still going to come out? PM me if/when you're able to and let me know what happened. 

Sorry to hear this man, you guys were one of my favorite bands ever. I'll definitely be on the lookout for whatever you do next


----------



## halsinden (Aug 26, 2008)

Diogene303 said:


> Damn,
> 
> Thanks really sad ...you guys have been going for sometime .....
> 
> ...




me personally? yes i am, pretty much immediately infact. it will be quite different from interlock, but so far features me on guitar & vox & joe, interlock's drummer.

H



zimbloth said:


> What the fuck!? NO  Is the record still going to come out? PM me if/when you're able to and let me know what happened.
> 
> Sorry to hear this man, you guys were one of my favorite bands ever. I'll definitely be on the lookout for whatever you do next




i'm extremely sorry to say that the album will never be released, no.

sesriously man, the support we've had if at least only from guys like you on here has been amazing and so appreciated.

H


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 26, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i'm extremely sorry to say that the album will never be released, no.
> 
> sesriously man, the support we've had if at least only from guys like you on here has been amazing and so appreciated.
> 
> H



Fair enough dude. I won't be selfish and bitch about it. I seriously was looking forward to hearing that record, but you can count on me picking up your new band's stuff when it comes out. Thanks for the years of enjoyment dude, you'll always have my support


----------



## halsinden (Aug 26, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Fair enough dude. I won't be selfish and bitch about it. I seriously was looking forward to hearing that record, but you can count on me picking up your new band's stuff when it comes out. Thanks for the years of enjoyment dude, you'll always have my support



thank you dude, i really appreciate that. 

H


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 26, 2008)

ah no way man, I was really looking forward to hearing the new Interlock record the teasers you played on the radio really caught my attention, well I wish you all the best on your new project I bet it'll kick arse!


----------



## halsinden (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> ah no way man, I was really looking forward to hearing the new Interlock record the teasers you played on the radio really caught my attention, well I wish you all the best on your new project I bet it'll kick arse!



thanks dude. watch this space, essentially.

H


----------



## Drew (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear, Hal, I was looking forward to that release too. Still, you all have to do what's best for you, I guess...


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry to hear that  you guys are pretty damn good.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 26, 2008)

Diogene303 said:


> Hey sorry to ask but are you starting a new band ???



You'll also be hearing more from Christina at some point as well, she's currently talking to a few people about working with them and has a guest album appearance lined up. 

That being said, if anyone has anything interesting musically that's looking for an extremely versatile vocalist, let me know


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 27, 2008)

Lozek said:


> You'll also be hearing more from Christina at some point as well, she's currently talking to a few people about working with them and has a guest album appearance lined up.
> 
> That being said, if anyone has anything interesting musically that's looking for an extremely versatile vocalist, let me know



What sort of stuff is she interested in writing/performing?


----------

